# WKORV - Just returned



## gnipgnop (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll make this simple.....wonderful resort and teriffic units BUT, for the life of me I don't understand why Westin does not have fitted sheets on the mattress.  I know, you probably think I'm nit-picking but how annoying to wake up and the bottom sheet is no longer tucked into the mattress.  I loved the resort ~ just want to mention this.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad you liked it!

My guess is twofold:

a) It's considered more professional to have flat sheets.  Bounce a quarter and all that.

b) It's easier for the housekeepers and purchasers to keep track of 100% flat sheets vs. 50% flat and 50% fitted.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Sep 5, 2012)

They got a "deal" on the flat sheets:zzz:


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I think it's a shame that a resort of this status can't afford fitted sheets or that the staff can't keep flat sheets seperated from fitted ones if they had both.  Just my opinion!


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 5, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> Well I think it's a shame that a resort of this status can't afford fitted sheets or that the staff can't keep flat sheets seperated from fitted ones if they had both.  Just my opinion!



It's an ongoing battle: 

http://lhonline.com/mag/bedding_battle_flat/

http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/ar...ets__The_Legislature_is_Focused_on_That_.html


----------



## jarta (Sep 5, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> I'll make this simple.....wonderful resort and teriffic units BUT, for the life of me I don't understand why Westin does not have fitted sheets on the mattress.  I know, you probably think I'm nit-picking but how annoying to wake up and the bottom sheet is no longer tucked into the mattress.  I loved the resort ~ just want to mention this.



I think you are nit-picking about a wonderful resort with terrific units you say you loved.   Salty


----------



## aeroflygirl (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sheets at WKORV*

This one of the few things we do not like about our home resort. I hate it when they "short sheet" my bed, that the comforter is ridiculously too heavy and that the flat sheets they use do not stay on the bed. We remake the bed each day starting with our arrival evening.  WHY can't they listen to the owners???


----------



## PamMo (Sep 5, 2012)

I've had some maintenance issues, but I've never had a problem with the bedding in Maui. I love, love, LOVE the Westin Heavenly Beds! The only bed covering I've really hated is the rubber-like coverlet on the beds in Grand Solmar in Cabo. It's a weird texture, it's hot, very heavy, and makes the duvets in Maui feel like summer sheets! (Otherwise, it's a beautiful resort.) 

Glad to hear you loved your stay at WKORV, though! We're looking forward to six weeks at WKORV/WKORVN next year. :whoopie:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 5, 2012)

OK Kids,... flat sheets in hotels and TSs are standard for many reasons.  As you probably know from home usage that they do not fold well, etc.

As I have written in threads on 'what to bring' - is that we bring our own fitted sheet, non-Cal King - non-white (so Housekeeping doesn't take by accident) - of very high quality cotton.  This sheet can be used as packing material to protect breakable items (like our travel speakers).  This takes care of having to deal with the issues of a flat bottom sheet and is much more comfortable. In addition, you can find a high-quality separate fitted sheet for deep discounts when they are not paired with the top flat sheet.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 5, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> but how annoying to wake up and the bottom sheet is no longer tucked into the mattress..


When I wake up at WKORV, the last thing in my mind is whether the sheets are tucked in the mattress or not.  I start by looking at the ocean, think about what fun and enjoyable things we'll do during the day, maybe what we are doing for breaksfast, and the beauty of the resort and the island.  I have no time and no desire to nit-pick on details that for me are minor in the big scope of things.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 5, 2012)

The topic here is not about this beautiful resort.  I truly loved every moment I was there.  And it is not about all the things there are to do in Maui ~ it is about beds with annoying sheets that do not fit the bed.  Westin is an elite resort and the bottom sheet is short, thin and unfit for such a High standard resort in my opinion.  Otherwise the place was excellent!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 5, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> The topic here is not about this beautiful resort.  I truly loved every moment I was there.  And it is not about all the things there are to do in Maui ~ it is about beds with annoying sheets that do not fit the bed.  Westin is an elite resort and the bottom sheet is short, thin and unfit for such a High standard resort in my opinion.  Otherwise the place was excellent!



see above post - I have never been in a hotel or TS (high-end or otherwise) that had fitted sheets.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahhh, I don't think gnipgnop or anyone else is nitpicking at all - they're simply stating a personal preference/wish. I think it's interesting. I'm usually so exhausted by the end of the day on the beach with my family, that I fall asleep dead-to-the-world and don't move around in my sleep. I truly never noticed if the bottom sheet was fixed or flat - and I sure never thought about packing my own fitted sheets! I think that's funny!  

And it sure doesn't sound like gnipgnop's vacation was ruined by the flat bottom sheet - he loved the resort!


----------



## jarta (Sep 5, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> see above post - I have never been in a hotel or TS (high-end or otherwise) that had fitted sheets.



Neither have I; I'd venture to say neither has anyone here!

But, nitpicking is absolutely allowed here.  Instead of the silence it deserves, expressions of agreement and sympathy pour forth.  Rational explanations are ignored.  It's the way of the BBS where anything anyone says is OK.

I guess WKORV is not a perfect resort.  But, Starwood should make it perfect for every possible variety of taste.  When you make that reservation you should be able to state your preference for fitted or flat bottom sheets.       Salty


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 5, 2012)

I just want to say that I also find it uncomfortable when there isn't a fitted bottom sheet. 
Sue


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think this issue is exacerbated at timeshares vs hotels because when the beds are made every day by housekeeping it's just not a problem, in my experience, but after a few days..well...things just don't always fit the way they should. I think there are other, more important, issues for WKORV management to focus on.


----------



## mandoggy (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta support the op on this one. Their is nothing more annoying than a too small flat sheet. Gotta love the fitted sheet.


----------



## jarta (Sep 6, 2012)

If you really desire a Westin fitted bottom sheet:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/westin-...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=341

About the same price as an annual 1-52 2-br SDO.   Salty


----------



## Westin5Star (Sep 6, 2012)

jarta said:


> Neither have I; I'd venture to say neither has anyone here!
> 
> But, nitpicking is absolutely allowed here.  Instead of the silence it deserves, expressions of agreement and sympathy pour forth.  Rational explanations are ignored.  It's the way of the BBS where anything anyone says is OK.
> 
> I guess WKORV is not a perfect resort.  But, Starwood should make it perfect for every possible variety of taste.  When you make that reservation you should be able to state your preference for fitted or flat bottom sheets.       Salty



I agree 100% with this comment  
For years the fitted sheets at WKORV has bothered us but I guess I have mostly ignored it and remade the bed everyday.  I'm glad that someone finally put it in writing.


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 6, 2012)

jarta said:


> If you really desire a Westin fitted bottom sheet:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/westin-...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=341
> 
> About the same price as an annual 1-52 2-br SDO.   Salty



Annual SDO 2Bd Gold+ have been on the rise.  The last few on eBay have sold for ~850+ closing costs.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 6, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> I agree 100% with this comment
> For years the fitted sheets at WKORV has bothered us but I guess I have mostly ignored it and remade the bed everyday.  I'm glad that someone finally put it in writing.



I'm glad to hear that others have been bothered by the bottom sheet being too small and annoying.  I too make the bed everyday and it is a "big deal" having to put that stupid sheet under the mattress.  The king size mattress is heavy to lift.  
QUESTION TO MARRIOTT OWNERS:  Do Marriott resorts have fitted bottom sheets??  I think I recall that they do.  We stayed at Grand Ocean last year and I thought they had fitted sheets.  If they didn't, they at least had ones that fit and didn't come out from under the mattress.  Just saying!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2012)

One poster's nitpicking, is another poster's bad night's sleep...  

I have stayed at timeshares where I did not get a good night's sleep - every night for a week, and it nearly ruined my vacation.  

Some people can sleep anywhere, and others are bothered by sheets that come loose during the night, wrinkled bedding, and finding themselves lying on the mattress, with no sheet underneath them.  

Everyone is welcome to express their opinion about sheets, and anything else here, so please skip the behavior lectures - that's my job.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't care about whether it's flat or fitted sheets.  To me it is all about the mattress.  I have been holding my tongue/fingers each time I read about how TUGgers love their Westin Heavenly Beds but I am going to go at it today .  I have never found Westin Heavenly Beds,Sheraton beds, Marriott beds etc comfortable.  We usually pad the bed with the comforter off another unused bed in the unit so that we do not wake up with painful hips and back.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 6, 2012)

sptung said:


> I don't care about whether it's flat or fitted sheets.  To me it is all about the mattress.  I have been holding my tongue/fingers each time I read about how TUGgers love their Westin Heavenly Beds but I am going to go at it today .  I have never found Westin Heavenly Beds,Sheraton beds, Marriott beds etc comfortable.  We usually pad the bed with the comfortable off another unused bed in the unit so that we do not wake up with painful hips and back.



I suppose this proves that a mattress can't satisfy everyone. I think the brands you list have excellent beds.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 6, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> I agree 100% with this comment
> For years the fitted sheets at WKORV has bothered us but I guess I have mostly ignored it and remade the bed everyday.  I'm glad that someone finally put it in writing.



I suppose it was inevitable. Forget about location requests. We're finally discussing something _really_ important. I agree, those phone reps that SVN has trained so well should definitely ask us our preference for sheets. Why stop there? I prefer the 'right' 1-bed unit layout rather than the 'left' upon entry...


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 6, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> ... QUESTION TO MARRIOTT OWNERS:  Do Marriott resorts have fitted bottom sheets??  I think I recall that they do.  We stayed at Grand Ocean last year and I thought they had fitted sheets.  If they didn't, they at least had ones that fit and didn't come out from under the mattress.  Just saying!



I can't speak to ALL of them but the two where I own do, the others I've stayed in do.  And I don't remember any complaints on the Marriott board about resorts that don't.

That said, the housekeepers sometimes appear to have a devil of a time making the beds with fitted sheets.  For some reason they're not able to do it so that the mattress corners fit into the sheet pockets.  Usually I end up doing a little bit of re-making the bed after waking up the first morning and then we're good to go.

We stayed at Disney's Old Key West several years ago and loved everything about that place except for the flat bottom sheet on the bed.  It didn't ruin the stay by any means but it was irritating.


----------



## C30NY (Sep 6, 2012)

During our stay in May, I had to remake the bed daily also due to the non-fitted bottom sheet becoming undone.  I too did battle with the short-sheets.  I'm glad I am not the only one who fights with bed on vacation.

I am also another one who does not like the Heavenly beds...but my wife loves them!  Ultimately a happy wife makes me a happy guy, so heavenly works for us!  

Lastly, funny to me but not my wife, someone pointed the shower head towards the entry door of the shower.  Fortunately wifey was the first to take a shower and she was pretty ticked when she got blasted with the water....I was dying laughing! :rofl:


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2012)

Disheveled sheets are one sign of a great vacation!


----------



## PamMo (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread is a great diversion from the political debate here in Missouri!

Now, if only we could get all our resorts to offer a "menu" of options prior to check-in.  ;-)

_Please circle your choice (may choose more than one) from the following menu:

Pillow:  Down / Feather / Down-feather blend / Polyfill / Tempurpedic / Buckwheat / Cooling gel for women of a certain age (like me)
Bottom sheet: Flat / Fitted / Rubber mat
Shower: Rain / Massage / One that drains
Bathrobe: Fluffly cotton / Sexy silk / Flannel
_​
I'm sure I could come up with some other choices I'd like to have, but I need to get back to my phone and the guy who wants my invaluable input on a very important political survey!  :rofl:


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 6, 2012)

Hell, Im happy if I manage to find a place where the shower head is best suite for someone that is 4'10. :-/


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 6, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Disheveled sheets are one sign of a great vacation!



Yeah, but I'd prefer to make them that way than find them that way.


----------



## jarta (Sep 6, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> I suppose it was inevitable. Forget about location requests. We're finally discussing something _really_ important. I agree, those phone reps that SVN has trained so well should definitely ask us our preference for sheets. Why stop there? I prefer the 'right' 1-bed unit layout rather than the 'left' upon entry...



Too many people with too much time on their hands today.  Maybe the fluff will end and we can get back to the endless argument about (for a few dollars difference) whether SBP or SDO is the better purchase for II trading.   Salty


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 6, 2012)

Tuck or no tuck...?  
{stolen from Seinfeld}

this thread is getting funnier and funnier...

There are reasons why fitted sheets are not used (commonly) in hotels - mainly around the elastic wearing out and storage (I would imagine).

Personally, I do not want my MFs going to fitted sheets as most people do not care or even notice.   We do care about the bottom sheet for the reason LR referenced, and Robin has an OCD thing about bedding and turndown (very amusing) so she is going to remake the bed anyway (plus, a good time to check for bedbugs). Our solution (again...) is to bring our own - simple - problem solved. We bring a fitted sheet to WKORV, WPORV, WSJ, WKV, Westin Napa and Sheraton Petaluma - and all is well.

oh yeah - I feel the same way about shampoo and conditioner for a TS stay - we bring our own anyway... 

Bring back the double-head Heavenly shower!!!  really miss those

I recall a thread about what people bring to their SVO week - where is that? Should be a stickie...


----------



## gregb (Sep 6, 2012)

The problem isn't that the sheets are not fitted.  It is that the sheets are not wide enough to give a good edge to tuck in. 

So I guess we should be asking Westin to get rid of those thick mattresses so the sheets will overlap enough to stay tucked in!    

Greg


----------



## Westin5Star (Sep 6, 2012)

Fitted sheets, left side entry for 1BR, no shampoo...

What I really want is a swim up bar in my room!


----------



## YYJMSP (Sep 6, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> What I really want is a swim up bar in my room!



Ding, ding, ding  -- we have a winner!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 6, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> Fitted sheets, left side entry for 1BR, no shampoo...
> 
> What I really want is a swim up bar in my room!



Yours didn't come with that? Mine does.  (built in room service!)


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 6, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> What I really want is a swim up bar in my room!



This man is a genius!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm at WKORV right now in the business centre and the swim up bar is fantastic in my room     Did I mention mine came with bikini clad servers ?


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2012)

I miss the plush robes!  

Yes, yes, I know they'll bring them if you call, but I pay enough in MFs that I shouldn't have to call. 

[snap,snap] Bring me my chocolates!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 6, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I miss the plush robes!
> 
> Yes, yes, I know they'll bring them if you call, but I pay enough in MFs that I shouldn't have to call.
> 
> [snap,snap] Bring me my chocolates!



Shall I have the cute pool boy with the six pack bring it up to you ?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Sep 6, 2012)

*Its about the toilet paper not the sheets*

The sheets are fine!  Its when the TP is UNDER (vs over) that bothers me!!!


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> I too make the bed everyday and it is a *"big deal"* having to put that stupid sheet under the mattress.



Really? This is a big deal?  
Wow, I guess I must be way too easy going!

pacman


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 6, 2012)

No stand in toilet room to place things on
Only Single light for bathroom
Whirlpool doesn't fill up in 60 seconds
Double-head shower is gone
Robes gone
AC doesn't operate with door open
washer/dryer hard to use
No broom (sometimes)
Microwave/convection oven too high (for Robin)
No veggie steamer
No Adult only hot tub and pool
No lazy river
Not sunny all the time
Sometimes it is too windy
Sunsets never the same...


----------



## KACTravels (Sep 7, 2012)

This may be my favorite thread ever!  Hilarious:rofl:  - we are getting away tomorrow to Westin Desert Willows...I'll be sure to report back on the fitted sheet, shampoo and toilet paper situation


----------



## tropical1 (Sep 7, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> I'm glad to hear that others have been bothered by the bottom sheet being too small and annoying.  I too make the bed everyday and it is a "big deal" having to put that stupid sheet under the mattress.  The king size mattress is heavy to lift.
> QUESTION TO MARRIOTT OWNERS:  Do Marriott resorts have fitted bottom sheets??  I think I recall that they do.  We stayed at Grand Ocean last year and I thought they had fitted sheets.  If they didn't, they at least had ones that fit and didn't come out from under the mattress.  Just saying!



We are at Newport Coast Villas now.  The bottom sheets are fitted sheets.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 7, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Shall I have the cute pool boy with the six pack bring it up to you ?



I'm not sure if you're referring to a six-pack of beer or six-pack abs, but either way my answer is "yes."


----------



## jarta (Sep 7, 2012)

I can almost hear the stampede over to the Marriott thread.  The fitted sheet crowd will be so happy to have traded the dreaded flat bottom sheets for Marriott Vacation Club Trust Points at Newport Coast. Bye-bye!   

End result? Easier availability at WKORV.     Salty


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed your stay WKORV. It is a beautiful resort and a great location. 

You guys crack me up.....47 posts, 1045 views mostly mostly discussing sheets. 

Next thread will be whether the toilet paper should feed from the back or the front of the roll.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 7, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> Next thread will be whether the toilet paper should feed from the back or the front of the roll.



As long as it's double-ply, I don't care!


----------



## Captron (Sep 7, 2012)

jarta said:


> If you really desire a Westin fitted bottom sheet:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/westin-...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=341



I was surprised to see that for $100+ they are only 300 thread count.
I don't know if they last longer or what but I would have expected that they would be 600 thread count.


----------



## jarta (Sep 7, 2012)

You pay for the label.  But, at least they are fitted.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2012)

Captron said:


> I was surprised to see that for $100+ they are only 300 thread count.
> I don't know if they last longer or what but I would have expected that they would be 600 thread count.



As I posted above - you can find very cheap high-quality single bottom fitted sheet w/ deep pockets (not paired with top matching flat sheet) at a Linen shop - make sure it is std King to fit Heavenly Beds - the Sheraton 'Sweet Sleeper' and W beds are the same size.  The ones we have are smooth as silk (and don't have those annoying tiny cotton balls after washing) and pack very small.
The quality of the cotton is more important than thread count - but both are good.
{Hey! What is that pea doing under the mattress!}


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've bought some of these from Target.  Not bad for $21.99 and they get better reviews than the Westin ones.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 7, 2012)

Well guys...you made this out to be one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time.  I needed a good belly laugh today and thanks to you all, I got one.  This was fun and I really enjoyed your comments.  I guess sheets are no big deal afterall.


----------



## Captron (Sep 7, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I've bought some of these from Target.  Not bad for $21.99 and they get better reviews than the Westin ones.



That is chez-target (tar-jay - or something like that, with your best french accent) in our house.

I absolutely agree with you and David. The Westin sheet is a lot of "Pay for the name". I have a Costco SET of Egyptian cotton (500 thread count, I think, and very nice quality) I got for a lot less than that one sheet. I was just... WOW at that!
David, overstock.com often has specials for unmatched singles like that too. With their frequent free shipping deals I get nice sheets for my girls twin beds since they never keep the top sheet on anyways.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 7, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to a six-pack of beer or six-pack abs, but either way my answer is "yes."



No one can claim you are picky!  :rofl: 

This thread really did make me laugh!


----------



## KACTravels (Sep 8, 2012)

KACTravels said:


> This may be my favorite thread ever!  Hilarious:rofl:  - we are getting away tomorrow to Westin Desert Willows...I'll be sure to report back on the fitted sheet, shampoo and toilet paper situation



This is our first trip to Westin Dersert Willow and we have Fitted Sheets!!!!   And shampoo/conditioner/coffee replenishment by asking, robes in the room, double shower heads, and the toilet paper is in the over position. This is a beautiful resort - but no ocean


----------



## jarta (Sep 8, 2012)

David, did you hear the good news!  No need to bring the off-color fitted bottom sheet if you go to WDW!   

Stayed at WDW over 2 years ago and must not have noticed.  WDW was a very nice place then.

I own at WMH, but, instead of going to WMH, I'll be at WDW 3 straight weeks starting 12/29/12.  Will be looking for birdies, sun and warmth and for more mature landscaping at WDW and better food at the snack shop/restaurant, Mountain View Market and Coffee House.

KAC, enjoy your stay in Palm Desert!  Try Thai Smile located in a strip shopping center on Bob Hope just shy of Rt. 111 for good Thai food.   Salty


----------



## KACTravels (Sep 8, 2012)

KACTravels said:


> This is our first trip to Westin Dersert Willow and we have Fitted Sheets!!!!   And shampoo/conditioner/coffee replenishment by asking, robes in the room, double shower heads, and the toilet paper is in the over position. This is a beautiful resort - but no ocean



I spoke too soon!  The king bed in the Premium side has a fitted sheet, but the smaller side Queen Bed doesn't have a fitted sheet.  (My daughter thinks I'm crazy to check)  Salty, we have seen lots of hummingbirds and roadrunners and this morning we took the nature walk around the property. It is very nice, but still very hot (103°) Have a great time during your three weeks in January.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 13, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> see above post - I have never been in a hotel or TS (high-end or otherwise) that had fitted sheets.



David:  FYI....we just retuned from Orlando - two weeks.  One at the Marriott Grand Vista and one at Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Sea World.  BOTH HAD FITTED BOTTOM SHEETS....and the beds were wonderful.  You have never been to a hotel or timeshare that had fitted sheets????  Geez, you gotta try it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 13, 2012)

As mentioned - we bring our own. Just nit to assure fit, but also quality.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 14, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> As mentioned - we bring our own. Just nit to assure fit, but also quality.



So far, all the Starwood hotels I've been to this year have had fitted sheets, IIRC. Why would the SVN properties be different?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 23, 2013)

At WKORV. (Which may explain some of my posts, since the KenTUGfilter is offline this week...)

Currently enjoying the view from Duke's (kitchen seems to have improved since last visit) and catching up on work. I think I need to move my office here. 

Anyway, a brief update.

1. Sheets. Discovered late the first night that not only did the bed have short sheets, but it was short by about 18", which is really noticeable. Called housekeeping (the next day) and they expressed surprise and said they'd come by to replace with fitted sheets. Stopped by front desk re another matter and discussed it with them, and two front desk clerks expressed surprise at short sheets. Later same day received call from housekeeping manager, who said they have fitted sheets available upon request and that later this year all sheets will be fitted ("because the HOA made a special deal to get it done"). He also thought all Westin hotels and timeshares, everywhere, had the same sheets since he said it was the same at the Westin Maui. It was really hard not to express complete disbelief when talking with him...but I did say I've stayed at dozens of Westin hotels and resorts and the only ones which have this problem are in Hawaii.

2. Missing table lamp in living room. Called twice over 24 hours ago. Still waiting.

3. Unit wasn't available upon check-in but was at 4:15. Took ~50 minutes for them to bring luggage to room.

4. Traded in via II and have a very nice ocean view unit very close to the ocean front units in building 3. Still don't see the advantage for buying direct or using StarOptions if this continues (naturally, I don't travel during peak periods such as school holidays).


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> At WKORV. (Which may explain some of my posts, since the KenTUGfilter is offline this week...)
> 
> 4. Traded in via II and have a very nice ocean view unit very close to the ocean front units in building 3. Still don't see the advantage for buying direct or using StarOptions if this continues (naturally, I don't travel during peak periods such as school holidays).



Nice...

So can I ask do you use your WKV to stay at WKV or do you use the StarOptions to go elsewhere?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 23, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Nice...
> 
> So can I ask do you use your WKV to stay at WKV or do you use the StarOptions to go elsewhere?



That's a great question. I used to use my options to go to many of the resorts, but often in Maui - especially when I can't get two consecutive weeks via II, I'd rather use SOs and reserve 9/10 nights (I don't like visiting for just a week). Last year I banked, thinking I would use them up this year, and it's now looking like I'm going to bank again... This year I'm using SOs for two trips to WDW and a week at WPORV. I might even try for a ski week at Riverfront for early 2014 - I need to rethink how I use the SOs now that I've had no problems getting Maui via II (I've got another two consecutive weeks here in Dec). I don't use SOs to stay at WKV.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Sheets*

OK, this is the funniest thread I think I have ever read on TUG.  AND the reason is because, I too am infuriated by loose bottom sheets.  Yes I enjoy the rumpling process , but hate waking up on all those wrinkles.  And being a germaphobe, I really don't want my naked skin touching the mattress.  So THANKS Robin for a great idea!  My own colored fitted sheet is now on my list of things to always bring (with salt/pepper/spices, snorkel gear, favorite collapsible hat, etc.) when I go to my timeshare.  No longer own at WKORV--sold because of the outrageous maintenance fees--but loose bottom sheets absolutely were an irritant.
Gotta love TUG.  I always learn here.
Marcy


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I might even try for a ski week at Riverfront for early 2014 - I need to rethink how I use the SOs now that I've had no problems getting Maui via II (I've got another two consecutive weeks here in Dec). I don't use SOs to stay at WKV.


I might be fighting you for that week!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 23, 2013)

mlpmd56 said:


> OK, this is the funniest thread I think I have ever read on TUG.  AND the reason is because, I too am infuriated by loose bottom sheets.  Yes I enjoy the rumpling process , but hate waking up on all those wrinkles.  And being a germaphobe, I really don't want my naked skin touching the mattress.  So THANKS Robin for a great idea!  My own colored fitted sheet is now on my list of things to always bring (with salt/pepper/spices, snorkel gear, favorite collapsible hat, etc.) when I go to my timeshare.  No longer own at WKORV--sold because of the outrageous maintenance fees--but loose bottom sheets absolutely were an irritant.
> Gotta love TUG.  I always learn here.
> Marcy



We also take the fitted sheets when staying at SPG hotels - as we are exactly the same way when it comes to rumpling, and dirty mattresses.
These, in our opinion, are a must pack - and they take up no room.
Glad to hear someone else does this.


----------

